# 18" OG wire wheels with knockoffs. Are they safe?



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

I was thinking about buying some wire wheels for my Jetta. Yea I know it sounds crazy but they're cheap and I thought they looks damn good on myimola's car. So I was wondering if the having the knockoff wheels are safe or not. I mean is it possible for them to just fall off while driving? I know the old knockoff wheels had the cotter pin which was safe but I don't know if these have them or not? Help please.
Pics for clicks:


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

Real knockoffs will have a reverse threads on the driver side wheels so they can only "tighten" while driving.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (R-Acs)*

Yea thanks I just wasnt sure if I hit a pothole doin 40 or 50 if these would pop off or not.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1231812780969)*

Anyone know anything else?


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1231812780969) (MitchNFitch)*

On an unrelated note I saw that you were from Cincy. I'm just a little north of you close to Dayton, Ohio. Do you know of any local car clubs that cater to VW's and the like? I having trouble finding any info on them.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey, I'v been looking for a club too but I cant find any either. Theres an Ohio VW forum called Fatdubs. And on that site there is a forum for Cincinnati/Dayton but no one ever posts there. Maybe you can look around and find one.
http://www.fatdubs.com


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

i have a friend that put knockoff's on his caddy, the front driver side fell off while driving because they loosened from spinning to the left.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-BumpIt(1231902452716)*

Thanks for the info. Thats the kind I'm looking for.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

Yeah I'll look around more and let you know if I find anything. Maybe we should just start are own.


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KellerMKIV GLI)*

Haha alright sounds good. Keep me posted.


----------



## camo_vw (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (MitchNFitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MitchNFitch* »_Yea thanks I just wasnt sure if I hit a pothole doin 40 or 50 if these would pop off or not. 


i used to work at a shop that mostly catered to lowriders and legit knock offs have reverse thread on driver side. so they tighten while driving. not to say that there isnt a chance that it can fall off. just keep the lead hammer with you and every 1k tighten them.
i had one fall off on me while i was driving and it sucked. wheel was fine, the fender was ****ed. but it was a caddy with 20" wires


----------

